# Treadle Sewing Machine Question



## momybear (Apr 12, 2008)

I was given a Wards Damascus Rotary treadle sewing machine in a cabinet. :dance:
It came with one bobbin (which is like an electric machine bobbin) and one needle.
I found a manual online so I was able to thread it and use it. It works beautifully.
Now my question is... Where can I get needles for it? 
Thanks for any help you can give me.
Tricia


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

http://www.ctsusa.com/_e/gdept/13/All_Sewing_Machine_Needles.htm

this site seems to have lots of sewing machine needles and a section of how to pick the right one.

I've ordered thread from them and had good service.

Angie


----------



## AbbeyLehman (Jan 2, 2006)

Try http://stores.ebay.com/Stitches-in-Time

Her name is Cindy Peters and she's been helping me find out which needles I need for my "new" treadle machine, since it didn't come with any! PM me and I will give you her email, if you still need more info.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

Cindy Peters (Stitches in Time) is where I buy my bobbins for my white treadle and my industrial singer. Great lady. Always fast with correct answers


----------

